# Clippers 93, Timberwolves 90



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> Chris Kaman had 25 points and 11 rebounds, Eric Gordon hit the go-ahead layup with 1:32 to play, and the Los Angeles Clippers surged in the fourth quarter to their first victory of the season, 93-90 over the Minnesota Timberwolves on Monday night. Gordon scored 17 points and Baron Davis had 13 points and eight assists for the Clippers, who stopped their 0-4 start and snapped a three-game home losing streak to the Timberwolves. Rasual Butler hit four free throws in the final 19 seconds for Los Angeles, and Corey Brewer badly missed a well-guarded 3-point attempt at the buzzer.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10313814/Clippers-93,-Timberwolves-90


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The final play the Wolves ran was downright pathetic.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Hollins got hacked on his dunk, should've had a 3 point play..


----------

